# Looking for Friends Like Like Church Bells-Carillons



## channing28105 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am looking for friends that Like Church Bells-Carillons. I love Church bells-Carillons. I am also looking for someone that would like to be a Pen pal and will accept short Letters with questions only My hobbies include penpalling, makeing new friends and listening to music. My interests include Church Bells-Carillons, pets, sports, camping and movies. If you would like to be my friend and like Church bells-Carillons please message me.

Channing


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I suggest you contact your local American Guild of Organists, who will be able to tell you which churches have tower bells, be them electronic or the real thing. 

There are several electronic bell manufacturers: Maas-Rowe and Schulmeric are two that are best known. They should also be able to help.


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

oops! I clicked on youtube(oho, I love youtube!) to get a church bell sound for experiment, unfortunately, my amplifiers were on the highest volumetric status....

here is the link on your tube:


----------

